# Please help



## mthrfckr (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm raising money for a trip to Japan 
https://www.gofundme.com/4dmgbags
My mates are planning a trip to Niseko, Japan with my mates and although I am working part time I am not sure that I will be able to raise the required funds to accompany them so I am here hoping that strangers on the internet will feel generous and help me out. Every dollar counts.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

lol you joined to ask for money?
If im putting money towards someone going to Japan to ride it's to myself


----------



## mthrfckr (Feb 4, 2016)

All g bruh


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

mthrfckr said:


> I'm raising money for a trip to Japan
> https://www.gofundme.com/4dmgbags
> My mates are planning a trip to Niseko, Japan with my mates and although I am working part time I am not sure that I will be able to raise the required funds to accompany them so I am here hoping that strangers on the internet will feel generous and help me out. Every dollar counts.


Get those yoga pants on and get out on that street corner.


----------



## mthrfckr (Feb 4, 2016)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> lol you joined to ask for money?
> If im putting money towards someone going to Japan to ride it's to myself


and as for joining to ask for money it was kinda killing two birds with one stone 1)creating account (never been bothered to before) 2)sharing the gofundme page


----------



## mthrfckr (Feb 4, 2016)

bksdds said:


> Get those yoga pants on and get out on that street corner.


Already looked up pricing for a male prostitute approx. $200-300 a night if you were wondering


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

mthrfckr said:


> and as for joining to ask for money it was kinda killing two birds with one stone 1)creating account (never been bothered to before) 2)sharing the gofundme page




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Some moves you can use on the corner.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

mthrfckr said:


> Already looked up pricing for a male prostitute approx. $200-300 a night if you were wondering


There you go man. You can start there for your prices and you'll be on your way to japan in no time. Make sure you charge extra if they don't use lube.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

OK, bruh. Maybe prostitution was too big of a jump for you. You'll need some cash in hand, but the picture below may help get you closer to japan.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

my 2 cents....get a full time job and you need to recalculate your 2k budget for 3 months...unless ub working the streets in Niseko


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Do what I say not what I do.*

at least op's handle is appropriate.

Ignore the motherfuckin jobless internet trolls imo.

Part time job and want a trip to Japan? get fucked.

Work 70 hours a week like a boss and earn your life.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a solution..........find a wallaby or roo carcass on the side of the road. Tie that cute furry fuck to your neck. Find the nearest shark infested beach and go for a swim. Problem solved........


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> I have a solution..........find a wallaby or roo carcass on the side of the road. Tie that cute furry fuck to your neck. Find the nearest shark infested beach and go for a swim. Problem solved........


Even the sharks don't want that shit...

Good snowboarding practice for Japan is underwater weight training, tie some cinderblocks to your legs and jump in, the lack of oxygen and overcoming the weight will help you when you get in deep powder :grin:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> at least op's handle is appropriate.
> 
> Ignore the motherfuckin jobless internet trolls imo.
> 
> ...


The only reason I am saying this is because he is a high school kid about to graduate and trying to get a trip in with the homies. 

Aside from the fact that it is his first post I think it isn't all that bad. If this was a long time forum member(or at least a year with multiple posts prior) I would give some cash for it. 

I agree that he should save his money instead of going out for dinner and beers on the weekends. I would even sale candy bars at middle and high school for $1 back in the 90s. Adds up quickly and I would make a few grand a year. It wasn't exactly within the rules but even teachers would buy them. They sale "fundraiser" boxes and Sams and Costco; )

OP, why don't you post up your report card and show us some honor roll grades. Straight As or something. We already know your name from the found page.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*take me with a grain of salt, kid*



Argo said:


> The only reason I am saying this is because he is a high school kid about to graduate and trying to get a trip in with the homies.
> 
> Aside from the fact that it is his first post I think it isn't all that bad. If this was a long time forum member(or at least a year with multiple posts prior) I would give some cash for it.
> 
> I agree that he should save his money instead of going out for dinner and beers on the weekends. I would even sale candy bars at middle and high school for $1 back in the 90s. Adds up quickly and I would make a few grand a year. It wasn't exactly within the rules but even teachers would buy them. They sale "fundraiser" boxes and Sams and Costco; )


To be fair I thought of this kind of thing and how we were pretty happy to help out your kid. I've also been lucky to receive support for trips as a kid in the past, although those were like missionary trips where we were building homes/schools/water supply.

I applaud high schoolers having jobs but....fuck I want you guys to buy me a trip to Japan wtf!

Also I did not get to snowboard more than a half dozen times till I was an adult with a decent job because my family was not in the $now $port demographic, so its hard to have sympathy when you're a salty old fuck like this guy.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> To be fair I thought of this kind of thing and how we were pretty happy to help out your kid. I've also been lucky to receive support for trips as a kid in the past, although those were like missionary trips where we were building homes/schools/water supply.
> 
> I applaud high schoolers having jobs but....fuck I want you guys to buy me a trip to Japan wtf!


Set it up. Lol.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> Set it up. Lol.


Ill have to make it for like $300k cuz Im a foodie and need alot of $5-10k meals while I'm there.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> Ill have to make it for like $300k cuz Im a foodie and need alot of $5-10k meals while I'm there.


Sign me up for that trip!!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Argo said:


> The only reason I am saying this is because he is a high school kid about to graduate and trying to get a trip in with the homies.
> 
> Aside from the fact that it is his first post I think it isn't all that bad. If this was a long time forum member(or at least a year with multiple posts prior) I would give some cash for it.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but if your parents aren't willing to give you the cash, why should I? There are plenty of people who could use a buck or two to actually put food on the table.

The issue I really have is thanks to the internet we have a generation of people who can panhandle without even putting in the effort to stand on the corner being embarrassed to ask random people for the cash.

I consider myself fairly liberal, but my god, random people give me money so I can go on a 3 month vacation to Japan?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I have friends who work in a culturally mixed community in the third world to reconcile and make peace between the local muslims and catholics, considered putting up a link to support them.

My friend works as a mediator while his wife teaches midwivery/obgyn and provides free service to the community.

fwiw I do not support the church as an institution, however there are some good people doing good work under the umbrella.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Earn your turns and earn your money. I grew up basically poor and I never asked for hand outs. I cut grass, installed stereo systems, did upgrades to cars, fixed appliances, traded goods and had a job. If you can earn enough money for a trip to Japan by simply posting some gofundme pity bullshit, you're missing out on some valuable life lessons.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Mystery2many said:


> Earn your turns and earn your money. I grew up basically poor and I never asked for hand outs. I cut grass, installed stereo systems, did upgrades to cars, fixed appliances, traded goods and *a hand job*. If you can earn enough money for a trip to Japan by simply posting some gofundme pity bullshit, you're missing out on some valuable life lessons.


Fixed that for how I read it, had to reread it twice. Lol


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Argo said:


> Fixed that for how I read it, had to reread it twice. Lol


LOL. good eye, thanks!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

f00bar said:


> Sorry, but if your parents aren't willing to give you the cash, why should I? There are plenty of people who could use a buck or two to actually put food on the table.
> 
> The issue I really have is thanks to the internet we have a generation of people who can panhandle without even putting in the effort to stand on the corner being embarrassed to ask random people for the cash.
> 
> I consider myself fairly liberal, but my god, random people give me money so I can go on a 3 month vacation to Japan?



My parents would never have been able to afford the thought of japan....


I have never considered myself liberal and still don't see the world as blah as alot of "liberals", I guess some things like this is why I fall in the middle by law of averages. 

I will not give a hand out to a pan handler on the corner but if a kid showed me a good report card and proof that he actually tries and works for savings then I am typically happy to help. I will drive across the country to help a friend in need of it as long as they put effort into their lives. If one of you sorry asses were needing a hand I'd likely lend it. Different strokes for different folks. I would also never vote for Hillary or Bernie


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Argo said:


> If one of you sorry asses were needing a *hand job* I'd likely lend it. Different strokes for different folks.


Fixed that for ya......this is fun. :grin:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

On top of it if you go to the page he says he's never even seen snow. So ya, you can help him explore the bunny slope in Japan. Sounds like a worthy expenditure.

I'm sure there are people with terminal cancer who ride that would love a trip to Japan.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Lmao @ "fixed it for ya" uh oh this could get interesting 

I'm a volunteer with a startup nonprofit org. to help women... a faith based residential program for women leaving prison or struggling with substance abuse to help them adjust and avoid relapse... I've never sought help with addiction myself but what I hear about how ineffective it is especially without the "faith factor" scares me. I am seriously wishing I could also share my passion for riding with the women that will be in the program as it does a lot for confidence etc...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I guess I have to say I fall in that "Salty" category SK mentioned. Only because, when I was a chauffeur driving limos and sitting in ALL the best parking lots in Detroit,..  I noticed a guy digging bottles out of the trash for the deposits.

I thought to myself, hey!! I got a ton of bottles messing up the limo,.. and this guy isn't pan-handeling. He's actually doing something to make his buck! I can help him out, _and_ get rid of all the empties trashing up the back!

I called him over, told him I had a bunch of bottles & he was welcome to them. So, after giving him $10-$12 dollars in bottles without him having to walk all over town to gather them,.. what does he do??? 

Does he even say thanks,..? NO!!! He turns around and asks me for cash _AND_ a smoke!!! I told him to _FUCK OFF!_


----------



## mthrfckr (Feb 4, 2016)

mthrfckr said:


> I'm raising money for a trip to Japan
> https://www.gofundme.com/4dmgbags
> My mates are planning a trip to Niseko, Japan with my mates and although I am working part time I am not sure that I will be able to raise the required funds to accompany them so I am here hoping that strangers on the internet will feel generous and help me out. Every dollar counts.


well shit
You may not believe me but the whole Gofundme campaign was a joke between me and my friends cooked up in a science lesson, I am still trying to get money for Japan but by working and finding odd jobs where I can and not hoping strangers on the internet will feel generous. I have taken down the campaign and I apologize for any butthurt that I may have caused. 
Have a good one.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*put it back up imo haha, lots of stupid rich bored people out there*



mthrfckr said:


> well shit
> You may not believe me but the whole Gofundme campaign was a joke between me and my friends cooked up in a science lesson, I am still trying to get money for Japan but by working and finding odd jobs where I can and not hoping strangers on the internet will feel generous. I a have taken down the campaign and I apologize for any butthurt that I may have caused.
> Have a good one.


hahah awesome....thought you had a pretty good tone all along...the levity was obvious...trolling is the 2nd most important thing to do with the internet anyway, good work

successful troll should totally be a school project everywhere


----------



## mthrfckr (Feb 4, 2016)

snowklinger said:


> hahah awesome....thought you had a pretty good tone all along...the levity was obvious...trolling is the 2nd most important thing to do with the internet anyway, good work
> 
> successful troll should totally be a school project everywhere


Aight. I will put it up later as I have to get ready for school, gotta go get them straight A`s


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

got a good laugh reading this thread....the handle and the fact you have never seen snow is worth a buck.


----------



## mthrfckr (Feb 4, 2016)

mthrfckr said:


> Aight. I will put it up later as I have to get ready for school, gotta go get them straight A`s


Campaign is back up and running


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

If this is real, go fuck yourself.
If this is fake, go fuck yourself.

I thought the people starting GoFundMe's to fix or buy a car were deplorable. You've taken it to a whole 'nother level. Congrats.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Jcb890 said:


> If this is real, go fuck yourself.
> If this is fake, go fuck yourself.
> 
> I thought the people starting GoFundMe's to fix or buy a car were deplorable. You've taken it to a whole 'nother level. Congrats.


no, the lady that started a gofundme for her lottery addiction was deplorable. This is meh.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Deacon said:


> Jcb890 said:
> 
> 
> > If this is real, go fuck yourself.
> ...


Add her to the list too, forgot about her. She's also deplorable.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I've heard.........there are people who will pay big bucks for some quality time with underage boys. How young does the OP look? I've heard........the younger the better. Why waste your time with the whole Gofundme site? Couple of "dates", with some well to do clients.........boom.....enough for a Japan trip.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> ....Why waste your time with the whole Gofundme site? *Couple of "dates", with some well to do clients.........boom.....enough for a Japan trip.*


I hear sum of those types are fairly common IN Japan. :shrug: If you can manage enough $$ to just get you there, you might find yerself a sweet "Sugar Daddy" to keep in fresh!! :blink:

Alternately,.. You might try NAMBLA! Proly find sumone there! >


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

mthrfckr said:


> I will put it up later as I have to get ready for school, gotta go get them straight A`s


Not with grammar like that...


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> I hear sum of those types are fairly common IN Japan. :shrug: If you can manage enough $$ to just get you there, you might find yerself a sweet "Sugar Daddy" to keep in fresh!! :blink:
> 
> Alternately,.. You might try NAMBLA! Proly find sumone there! >


unless he's a 16 yr old girl that wears a minge-base skirt and big white socks......think he'll be cold this winter


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Not to defend the use of internet begging for money for a trip to Japan, its worth knowing that not many people in Australia get to see snow because the costs are kinda ridiculous. And since cost of living there is so much more expensive than Japan, and because airfares are actually quite affordable, a week snowboarding in Japan could actually be cheaper than a week snowboarding in the Australian snow fields.

But yeah, the flipside to Aussieland being so expensive is that a part time job often pays like $20 an hour or more. So it isnt too hard to get money together even as a student


----------

